# Sand Lake Campground?



## flyrunner (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anybody been to Sand Lake Campground near Wellston?

I've got 2 nights reserved there this weekend.. just wondering if anybody had any suggestions or comments about the campsite or surrounding area.

Thanks!


----------



## flyrunner (Aug 24, 2010)

Since it seems that nobody has experience with Sand Lake Campground, Im going to give my two cents about my stay.


We pulled up on Saturday to be greeted with open arms and a big smile. The lady at the gate was very friendly and helpful. She checked our reservation and told us how to get to our campsite..


Campsite.. Our campsite was clearly labeled and even had my name on the pole to identify the spot. We had campsite #44. The site seemed to be groomed before we got there. The fire pit was cleaned out and the rest of the area looked like it was raked. Our amenities included a lantern pole, a fire pit w/grill and an extra large, Paul Bunyon sized plastic picnic table. 



Privacy..We probably had one of the worst sites in the campground, but it still wasnt bad. We had sites on both sides of us and woods behind us. As I walked around the campsite, I noticed that most of the other sites were tucked away into the trees and were very private. 



Bathrooms..One of the reasons we chose this campsite (availability on the 4th was a huge factor) was the full bathrooms w/ showers. We had a first time camper with us and she didnt want to stay at a campsite without a flush toilet. The bathrooms ehId give em 5 out of 10. There wasnt soap in any of the bathrooms and the mirrors looked like they were conveniently treated with window frosting from Christmas time. Someone did come by and clean them out in the mornings, but anything less than bleach and a power washer doesnt suffice. On the plus side, the showers were free and private and there was toilet paper in each bathroom. 



Sand Lake Beach.. We didnt hang out to much on the beach, so I cant properly rate it. The swimming area looked pretty small, but the beach was rather large with an ample amount of room for lounging around. I believe this would be ideal for a family with small kids..


Location.. This is the ideal place to explore the Manistee National Forest. The Pine River is a few minutes away, the Manistee River is maybe 30 min away, Lake Michigan is 30 min away, and there are plenty of hiking trails within just a few minutes of the site. Also, the Dublin General Store is 5 miles away which is a well stocked grocery store, fishing/hunting supplies and a panoply of jerky. 



All in all, I would rate this at 8/10. It wasnt crowded and I didnt have to fall asleep to the natural humming of an RV generator.


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

is there electric at the campsites???


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

no there isnt electric j-rock


----------

